# Knife Carenza Clip



## Guro Harold (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is a knife carenza clip.

The cool things is that he works in alot of the basic striking styles and the music is hot!

[yt]H2kLzvQADGo[/yt]


----------



## Karambit (Mar 7, 2007)

Great clip! Who is that? he demonstrates good speed and body mechanics. Thanks.


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 7, 2007)

Karambit said:


> Great clip! Who is that? he demonstrates good speed and body mechanics. Thanks.


Hi Karambit,

I don't know who the person it is. I definitely agree with you observations.

Later,

Palusut


----------

